# Erano quattro amiche al bar



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2017)

L'altro giorno ero in un bellissimo locale a fare un brunch con mia figlia (chiarisco la situazione perché non sono state cose a tarda ora dopo troppi drink) e nel tavolo vicino, non vicinissimo, c'erano quattro ragazze, più una mamma, che mangiavano e parlavano.
La conclusione a cui sono arrivate è stata "...dopo i trent'anni figurati se credo alla fedeltà. Ci sono troppe persone con cui si può tradire. Che senso ha farne una tragedia?! Si sta insieme, poi ci saranno anche altri o altre. Che vuoi che sia?"
Ho avuto la tentazione di alzarmi, avvicinarmi e di proporre loro l'iscrizione qui per illustrare  questa visione serena delle relazioni e del tradimento.
Per una volta mi sono trattenuta.
Che ne pensate?


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'altro giorno ero in un bellissimo locale a fare un brunch con mia figlia (chiarisco la situazione perché non sono state cose a tarda ora dopo troppi drink) e nel tavolo vicino, non vicinissimo, c'erano quattro ragazze, più una mamma, che mangiavano e parlavano.
> La conclusione a cui sono arrivate è stata "...dopo i trent'anni figurati se credo alla fedeltà. Ci sono troppe persone con cui si può tradire. Che senso ha farne una tragedia?! Si sta insieme, poi ci saranno anche altri o altre. Che vuoi che sia?"
> Ho avuto la tentazione di alzarmi, avvicinarmi e di proporre loro l'iscrizione qui per illustrare  questa visione serena delle relazioni e del tradimento.
> Per una volta mi sono trattenuta.
> Che ne pensate?


che hai fatto male ...ovviamente


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> che hai fatto male ...ovviamente


:rotfl: Lo penso anch'io :facepalm:


----------



## MariLea (28 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'altro giorno ero in un bellissimo locale a fare un brunch con mia figlia (chiarisco la situazione perché non sono state cose a tarda ora dopo troppi drink) e nel tavolo vicino, non vicinissimo, c'erano quattro ragazze, più una mamma, che mangiavano e parlavano.
> La conclusione a cui sono arrivate è stata "...dopo i trent'anni figurati se credo alla fedeltà. Ci sono troppe persone con cui si può tradire. Che senso ha farne una tragedia?! Si sta insieme, poi ci saranno anche altri o altre. Che vuoi che sia?"
> Ho avuto la tentazione di alzarmi, avvicinarmi e di proporre loro l'iscrizione qui per illustrare  questa visione serena delle relazioni e del tradimento.
> Per una volta mi sono trattenuta.
> Che ne pensate?


Che non ci vogliono troppi drink per guardare in faccia la realtà


----------



## stany (28 Agosto 2017)

Le cinque sicuramente parlavano di esperienze di altri; non penso che avrebbero mantenuto la stessa seraficità se l'argomento  di cui stavano parlando le avesse  riguardate in prima persona.Erano pettegolezzi su terzi non presenti; di solito ,quando si parla di se,lo si fa' sottovoce,non in modo che al tavolo accanto si possa ascoltare....


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Le cinque sicuramente parlavano di esperienze di altri; non penso che avrebbero mantenuto la stessa seraficità see vicende di cui stavano parlando le avessero riguardate.


Parlavano anche di sé.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Che non ci vogliono troppi drink per guardare in faccia la realtà


Qualcuno fedele ci sarà pure.
Io ad esempio.


----------



## stany (28 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qualcuno fedele ci sarà pure.
> Io ad esempio.


Ho modificato il testo sopra....
Certo parlavano di se ,esorcizzando l'eventualità di scoprirsi cornute; come dire: mal comune,mezzo gaudio....


----------



## MariLea (28 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qualcuno fedele ci sarà pure.
> Io ad esempio.


Certo, ma qualcuno appunto


----------



## stany (28 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qualcuno fedele ci sarà pure.
> Io ad esempio.


Mai dire mai.


----------



## perplesso (28 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'altro giorno ero in un bellissimo locale a fare un brunch con mia figlia (chiarisco la situazione perché non sono state cose a tarda ora dopo troppi drink) e nel tavolo vicino, non vicinissimo, c'erano quattro ragazze, più una mamma, che mangiavano e parlavano.
> La conclusione a cui sono arrivate è stata "...dopo i trent'anni figurati se credo alla fedeltà. Ci sono troppe persone con cui si può tradire. Che senso ha farne una tragedia?! Si sta insieme, poi ci saranno anche altri o altre. Che vuoi che sia?"
> Ho avuto la tentazione di alzarmi, avvicinarmi e di proporre loro l'iscrizione qui per illustrare  questa visione serena delle relazioni e del tradimento.
> Per una volta mi sono trattenuta.
> Che ne pensate?


che devo farti avere un pacchetto di biglietti da visita col link al forum scritto bene in evidenza


----------



## Lostris (28 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qualcuno fedele ci sarà pure.
> Io ad esempio.


Io ci voglio credere fortemente.

Che esistano rapporti che funzionano, intendo.. e dove due si bastano.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> che devo farti avere un pacchetto di biglietti da visita col link al forum scritto bene in evidenza


:up:


----------



## Skorpio (28 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qualcuno fedele ci sarà pure.
> Io ad esempio.


:rotfl: :rotfl: buona questa barzelletta..

Chi te l'ha raccontata??  :rotfl: :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io ci voglio credere fortemente.
> 
> Che esistano rapporti che funzionano, intendo.. e dove due si bastano.


L'atteggiamento era "non sono nata ieri" con un sottinteso di dare in valore ai rapporti sessuali meramente ricreativo e di conseguenza irrilevanti sul rapporto principale, come altre cose ricreative.
È evidente che al centro c'è l'idea che non è pensabile evitare una cosa piacevole come un dolce, un mojito, una sigaretta, un flirt eccitante, una scopata.


----------



## ologramma (28 Agosto 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io ci voglio credere fortemente.
> 
> Che esistano rapporti che funzionano, intendo.. e dove due si bastano.


basta che non si sappia e va bene così:up:


----------



## Kid (28 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'altro giorno ero in un bellissimo locale a fare un brunch con mia figlia (chiarisco la situazione perché non sono state cose a tarda ora dopo troppi drink) e nel tavolo vicino, non vicinissimo, c'erano quattro ragazze, più una mamma, che mangiavano e parlavano.
> La conclusione a cui sono arrivate è stata "...dopo i trent'anni figurati se credo alla fedeltà. Ci sono troppe persone con cui si può tradire. Che senso ha farne una tragedia?! Si sta insieme, poi ci saranno anche altri o altre. Che vuoi che sia?"
> Ho avuto la tentazione di alzarmi, avvicinarmi e di proporre loro l'iscrizione qui per illustrare  questa visione serena delle relazioni e del tradimento.
> Per una volta mi sono trattenuta.
> Che ne pensate?


Mi sono visto una bella serie su Netfliz chiamata Ozark. La moglie (infedele), in un bel dialogo col marito, gli dice: "le persone tradiscono, succede". E non potrei che essere più d'accordo con questa affermazione: schietta, semplice... non fa una grinza insomma. Il problema sta nella reazione del partner, che il più delle volte non può essere posata e ragionata. Quello è il vero lato negativo della faccenda, che però non viene mai pesato e anzi viene sottovalutato. Perchè il tradimento alla fin fine è solo semplice, puro, trasparente egoismo.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2017)

Kid ha detto:


> Mi sono visto una bella serie su Netfliz chiamata Ozark. La moglie (infedele), in un bel dialogo col marito, gli dice: "le persone tradiscono, succede". E non potrei che essere più d'accordo con questa affermazione: schietta, semplice... non fa una grinza insomma. Il problema sta nella reazione del partner, che il più delle volte non può essere posata e ragionata. Quello è il vero lato negativo della faccenda, che però non viene mai pesato e anzi viene sottovalutato. Perchè il tradimento alla fin fine è solo semplice, puro, trasparente egoismo.


Vedi quello che non condivido, proprio sopra all'età che la tizia indicava come limite, è la leggerezza verso qualcosa che è sì egoistico come bere una Coca Cola, ma ha conseguenze che ben conosciamo e allora perché compiere una cosa di così scarso valore che dà tanto dolore?


----------



## perplesso (28 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi quello che non condivido, proprio sopra all'età che la tizia indicava come limite, è la leggerezza verso qualcosa che è sì egoistico come bere una Coca Cola, ma ha conseguenze che ben conosciamo e allora perché compiere una cosa di così scarso valore che dà tanto dolore?


perchè tu non capisci che per quanto una pizza possa essere buona, mangiata tutti i giorni per anni ed anni, alla fine, stucca.   e se ti passa sotto al naso una teglia di lasagne, inizi a sbavare.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè tu non capisci che per quanto una pizza possa essere buona, mangiata tutti i giorni per anni ed anni, alla fine, stucca.   e se ti passa sotto al naso una teglia di lasagne, inizi a sbavare.


Non accade a tutti.
E la discussione delle tizie non era sulle lasagne, ma sui salatini surgelati.


----------



## zanna (28 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non accade a tutti.
> E *la discussione delle tizie non era sulle lasagne, ma sui salatini surgelati*.


Dettagli  che poi salatini?? almeno salamini ... nemmeno troppo ini :carneval:


----------



## perplesso (28 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non accade a tutti.
> E la discussione delle tizie non era sulle lasagne, ma sui salatini surgelati.


a livello statistico, è più improbabile che ti tradisca qualcuno che sublima bene.

in quel caso il tizio o la tizia non si fanno beccare a letto con qualcuno/a perchè la cosa non è di loro interesse, quindi puoi stare abbastanza tranquilla.

Però il rischio è che questo sublimi troppo e finisci per trovarti a venire dopo il lavoro, la carriera, gli hobby, gli amici o peggio ancora dopo l'Inter.     e tu corna non ne hai, ma sei semplicemente un complemento d'arredo della casa ai suoi occhi.

alla fine, cosa è peggio?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> a livello statistico, è più improbabile che ti tradisca qualcuno che sublima bene.
> 
> in quel caso il tizio o la tizia non si fanno beccare a letto con qualcuno/a perchè la cosa non è di loro interesse, quindi puoi stare abbastanza tranquilla.
> 
> ...


Non è che chiedere se si preferisce essere ammazzati con un colpo di pistola o avvelenati è proporre una alternativa.

Io penso che le tizie si stessero raccontando che il mondo va così per soffrire meno.
Se si è tutti cornuti, nessuno è cornuto.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2017)

zanna ha detto:


> Dettagli  che poi salatini?? almeno salamini ... nemmeno troppo ini :carneval:


Però il brunch era buono


----------



## zanna (28 Agosto 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> a livello statistico, è più improbabile che ti tradisca qualcuno che sublima bene.
> 
> in quel caso il tizio o la tizia non si fanno beccare a letto con qualcuno/a perchè la cosa non è di loro interesse, quindi puoi stare abbastanza tranquilla.
> 
> ...


presumo


----------



## perplesso (28 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che chiedere se si preferisce essere ammazzati con un colpo di pistola o avvelenati è proporre una alternativa.
> 
> Io penso che le tizie si stessero raccontando che il mondo va così per soffrire meno.
> Se si è tutti cornuti, nessuno è cornuto.


di corna ancora non è morto nessuno.


----------



## ilnikko (28 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però il brunch era buono
> 
> View attachment 13206


Sei a dieta ?








:singleeye:


----------



## patroclo (28 Agosto 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> di corna ancora non è morto nessuno.


« Oh,  guardatevi dalla gelosia, mio signore. È un mostro dagli occhi verdi  che dileggia il cibo di cui si nutre. Beato vive quel cornuto il quale,  conscio della sua sorte, non ama la donna che lo tradisce: ma oh, come  conta i minuti della sua dannazione chi ama e sospetta; sospetta e si  strugge d'amore! »   (Iago ad Otello, atto III, scena III, traduzione italiana di Cesare Vico Lodovici)

..... e sappiamo com'è andata a finire.....


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Sei a dieta ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sempre :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (28 Agosto 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> « Oh,  guardatevi dalla gelosia, mio signore. È un mostro dagli occhi verdi  che dileggia il cibo di cui si nutre. Beato vive quel cornuto il quale,  conscio della sua sorte, non ama la donna che lo tradisce: ma oh, come  conta i minuti della sua dannazione chi ama e sospetta; sospetta e si  strugge d'amore! »   (Iago ad Otello, atto III, scena III, traduzione italiana di Cesare Vico Lodovici)
> 
> ..... e sappiamo com'è andata a finire.....


infatti mica è morto Otello


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> di corna ancora non è morto nessuno.





ermik ha detto:


> « Oh,  guardatevi dalla gelosia, mio signore. È un mostro dagli occhi verdi  che dileggia il cibo di cui si nutre. Beato vive quel cornuto il quale,  conscio della sua sorte, non ama la donna che lo tradisce: ma oh, come  conta i minuti della sua dannazione chi ama e sospetta; sospetta e si  strugge d'amore! »   (Iago ad Otello, atto III, scena III, traduzione italiana di Cesare Vico Lodovici)
> 
> ..... e sappiamo com'è andata a finire.....


Bella la dotta citazione.
Ma basta leggere un giornale e tradi.net.


----------



## trilobita (28 Agosto 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> infatti mica è morto Otello


Il femminicidio in versi....


----------



## perplesso (28 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Il femminicidio in versi....


Otello non muore per il dolore delle corna.   si uccide dopo aver scoperto l'inganno di Iago per il rimorso di aver ucciso una innocente.

parimenti, chi scopre un tradimento, salvo qualche problemino cardiaco, di solito non muore per quello.

le tragedie sono date dal mostro con gli occhi verdi.    che è quello da cui vogliono sottrarsi anche le ragazze di cui ci ha raccontato Brunetta.

quello che cercavano di fare non era cinismo, opportunismo, autogiusitificazionismo.   o magari c'entrano anche quelli.

 di base però, è una presa di coscienza che certe cose, specie in un rapporto di lunga durata, possono accadere. e che il nucleo del problema non è la scopata.    ma il pericolo che possa venire messo in discussione l'investimento di anni, soldi, case,mutui,figli e progetti.


----------



## patroclo (28 Agosto 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> infatti mica è morto Otello


....vedila come vuoi....ma alla fine nessuno è morto di vecchiaia nel proprio letto.....


----------



## Lostris (28 Agosto 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> basta che non si sappia e va bene così:up:


Ma noooo :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (28 Agosto 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....vedila come vuoi....ma alla fine nessuno è morto di vecchiaia nel proprio letto.....


quando si è divorati da un mostro, non si muore mai bene


----------



## mistral (28 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'altro giorno ero in un bellissimo locale a fare un brunch con mia figlia (chiarisco la situazione perché non sono state cose a tarda ora dopo troppi drink) e nel tavolo vicino, non vicinissimo, c'erano quattro ragazze, più una mamma, che mangiavano e parlavano.
> La conclusione a cui sono arrivate è stata "...dopo i trent'anni figurati se credo alla fedeltà. Ci sono troppe persone con cui si può tradire. Che senso ha farne una tragedia?! Si sta insieme, poi ci saranno anche altri o altre. Che vuoi che sia?"
> Ho avuto la tentazione di alzarmi, avvicinarmi e di proporre loro l'iscrizione qui per illustrare  questa visione serena delle relazioni e del tradimento.
> Per una volta mi sono trattenuta.
> Che ne pensate?


Penso che per una stragrande percentuale di persone sia proprio così ,lo sia e lo sarà sempre di più .
Per rimanere nella fascia di età che hai citato,le trentenni ad oggi sono le "peggio" ( in senso figurato) sono la prima generazione femminile  che realmente vive la piena e totale parità e libertà sessuale fregandosene abbastanza di tutto il resto.Qui su tradinet abbiamo più di qualche storia che ha come protagonisti uomini maturi a pezzi,alle prese con trentenni che gliele stanno dando di santa ragione.
Piu di una volta ho partecipato a conversazioni di questo tipo.
Fccio parte di un mega gruppo Facebook dove si parla di tutto ciò che concerne la bellezza,il trucco,la linea e spesso si affrontano anche argomenti intimi.A sentire le strategie e le idee di molte di loro a volte provo pena per gli uomini.


----------



## Eliade (28 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'altro giorno ero in un bellissimo locale a fare un brunch con mia figlia (chiarisco la situazione perché non sono state cose a tarda ora dopo troppi drink) e nel tavolo vicino, non vicinissimo, c'erano quattro ragazze, più una mamma, che mangiavano e parlavano.
> La conclusione a cui sono arrivate è stata "...dopo i trent'anni figurati se credo alla fedeltà. Ci sono troppe persone con cui si può tradire. Che senso ha farne una tragedia?! Si sta insieme, poi ci saranno anche altri o altre. Che vuoi che sia?"
> Ho avuto la tentazione di alzarmi, avvicinarmi e di proporre loro l'iscrizione qui per illustrare  questa visione serena delle relazioni e del tradimento.
> Per una volta mi sono trattenuta.
> Che ne pensate?


Se il marito è gnocco...il mio numero è 3386568....:condom:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Se il marito è gnocco...il mio numero è 3386568....:condom:


Loro erano nella media.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Penso che per una stragrande percentuale di persone sia proprio così ,lo sia e lo sarà sempre di più .
> Per rimanere nella fascia di età che hai citato,le trentenni ad oggi sono le "peggio" ( in senso figurato) sono la prima generazione femminile  che realmente vive la piena e totale parità e libertà sessuale fregandosene abbastanza di tutto il resto.Qui su tradinet abbiamo più di qualche storia che ha come protagonisti uomini maturi a pezzi,alle prese con trentenni che gliele stanno dando di santa ragione.
> Piu di una volta ho partecipato a conversazioni di questo tipo.
> Fccio parte di un mega gruppo Facebook dove si parla di tutto ciò che concerne la bellezza,il trucco,la linea e spesso si affrontano anche argomenti intimi.A sentire le strategie e le idee di molte di loro a volte provo pena per gli uomini.


Mia figlia è trentenne e non è così e nemmeno le sue amiche.


----------



## Eliade (28 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Loro erano nella media.


Ma magari i mariti meritano...:condom:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma magari i mariti meritano...:condom:


Potrei vedere se settimana prossima vengono in compagnia. :mexican:


----------



## MariLea (28 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi quello che non condivido, proprio sopra all'età che la tizia indicava come limite, è la leggerezza verso qualcosa che è sì egoistico come bere una Coca Cola, ma ha conseguenze che ben conosciamo e allora perché compiere una cosa di così scarso valore che dà tanto dolore?


più che leggerezza... direi che ad una certa età si smetta di credere alle favole che ci hanno raccontato da bambini



perplesso ha detto:


> perchè tu non capisci che per quanto una pizza possa essere buona, mangiata tutti i giorni per anni ed anni, alla fine, stucca.   e se ti passa sotto al naso una teglia di lasagne, inizi a sbavare.


Infatti.
Sono sicura che esistono rapporti che funzionano, ma che due si bastino per sempre è cosa rara, rarissima, direi l'eccezione...


----------



## Eliade (28 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Potrei vedere se settimana prossima vengono in compagnia. :mexican:


eh...invece di guardare le cose importanti! Potevi farti dare il numero dei mariti/fidanzati! :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> eh...invece di guardare le cose importanti! Potevi farti dare il numero dei mariti/fidanzati! :rotfl:


Ero impegnata a mangiare :rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (28 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ero impegnata a mangiare :rotfl:


con la figlia poi


----------



## Eliade (28 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ero impegnata a mangiare :rotfl:


vergognati! 10 minuti nell'angolino!!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ilnikko (29 Agosto 2017)

La butto lì (lì...ecco lì...un po' piu' a destra...ecco proprio li, dietro il frigorifero).
Se anzichè "il gruppo" di donzelle, o il branco o comunque un'allegra brigata di teste di minchia magari avvinazzate, fossero state solo in due che si scambiavano confidenze da bestfriendforever, o magari solo una di loro che prendeva questo discorso con te e tua figlia, credi che i risultati sarebbero stati gli stessi ? mi spiego : i miei colleghi maschietti, che conosco bene, appena superano le due unità cominciano a sparare minchiate a gogo', chi se ne scopa di piu', chi si è fatto la moglie del capo,chi conosce personalmente re Hussein di Giordania (morto)...ecco magari, con i dovuti distinguo, potrebbe valere pure per le principesse. Cioè, ci sta' quello che hanno detto, è "tendenzialmente" vero, ma se parli con loro singolarmente sono piu' che sicuro che la cosa si ridimensioni di parecchio, nel senso che spesso il _libertinismo _è sbandierato così pour parler, ma non praticato.


(Spero....)


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> La butto lì (lì...ecco lì...un po' piu' a destra...ecco proprio li, dietro il frigorifero).
> Se anzichè "il gruppo" di donzelle, o il branco o comunque un'allegra brigata di teste di minchia magari avvinazzate, fossero state solo in due che si scambiavano confidenze da bestfriendforever, o magari solo una di loro che prendeva questo discorso con te e tua figlia, credi che i risultati sarebbero stati gli stessi ? mi spiego : i miei colleghi maschietti, che conosco bene, appena superano le due unità cominciano a sparare minchiate a gogo', chi se ne scopa di piu', chi si è fatto la moglie del capo,chi conosce personalmente re Hussein di Giordania (morto)...ecco magari, con i dovuti distinguo, potrebbe valere pure per le principesse. Cioè, ci sta' quello che hanno detto, è "tendenzialmente" vero, ma se parli con loro singolarmente sono piu' che sicuro che la cosa si ridimensioni di parecchio, nel senso che spesso il _libertinismo _è sbandierato così pour parler, ma non praticato.
> 
> 
> (Spero....)


Certamente ognuno di noi come battuta dice cose che non pensa sia per scaricare aggressività, sia per diciamo scaramanzia.
Una mia collega quando racconta che il marito ha cucinato il pesce dice "almeno serve a qualcosa". Io non dubito che gli voglia molto bene e lei lo sa. È una battuta.

Le tizie mi hanno colpito principalmente perché non era il tono da battuta e poi per la presenza di una mamma che avrebbe dovuto moderare i toni.
In effetti era una che esponeva la sua teoria e le altre sembravano tristemente rassegnate più che condividere la filosofia.


----------



## Buscopann (29 Agosto 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io ci voglio credere fortemente.
> 
> Che esistano rapporti che funzionano, intendo.. e dove due si bastano.


Rapporti che funzionano ce ne sono a iosa.

Rapporti che funzionano dove due si bastano sono moooooolto più rari.

Buscopann


----------



## Outdider (29 Agosto 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io ci voglio credere fortemente.
> 
> Che esistano rapporti che funzionano, intendo.. e dove due si bastano.


Sono dalla tua parte...alla faccia di non ci crede!


----------



## Foglia (29 Agosto 2017)

Quanto c'entra secondo voi l'avere subito una "fregatura" nel sentirsi disillusi davanti al concetto di fedeltà? Dubito comunque che tutte e quattro fossero accomunate dall'essere state fregate.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Quanto c'entra secondo voi l'avere subito una "fregatura" nel sentirsi disillusi davanti al concetto di fedeltà? Dubito comunque che tutte e quattro fossero accomunate dall'essere state fregate.


Penso che sia fondamentale.
Provare il tradimento sulla propria pelle, sentire di essere stati traditi è altra cosa rispetto al conoscere l'esistenza del tradimento in modo astratto.
Quella filosofia serve per evitare di essere traditi davvero, come può accadere quando si crede davvero nella lealtà di qualcuno.


----------



## perplesso (30 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Quanto c'entra secondo voi l'avere subito una "fregatura" nel sentirsi disillusi davanti al concetto di fedeltà? Dubito comunque che tutte e quattro fossero accomunate dall'essere state fregate.


la disillusione talvolta è salutare.       credere che nel corso di una vita non capitino le tentazioni è veramente preoccupante.


----------



## Foglia (30 Agosto 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> la disillusione talvolta è salutare.       credere che nel corso di una vita non capitino le tentazioni è veramente preoccupante.



Un conto è dire mai dire mai.

Altro e' dire che tradire e' matematico.

Io comunque credo che le fregature conducano a concentrarsi su di se', e di qui a contemplare  (o non contemplare) ogni decisione presa per se'.

La disillusione secondo me è sul sentimento. Che porti o non porti a tradire.


----------



## perplesso (30 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Un conto è dire mai dire mai.
> 
> Altro e' dire che tradire e' matematico.
> 
> ...


le possibilità di cadere in tentazione nel XXI secolo vivendo in Occidente sono esponenzialmente aumentate negli ultimi 70 anni.    tenendo anche conto che il divorzio è legale, il concubinato e l'adulterio non sono più reati e che 50 anni di "liberazione sessuale" non è che potessero non accompagnarsi ad una relativizzazione dei legami, l'unica cosa che non mi torna del tutto del discorso riportato da Brunetta è quello relativo ai 30 anni.....


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> le possibilità di cadere in tentazione nel XXI secolo vivendo in Occidente sono esponenzialmente aumentate negli ultimi 70 anni.    tenendo anche conto che il divorzio è legale, il concubinato e l'adulterio non sono più reati e che 50 anni di "liberazione sessuale" non è che potessero non accompagnarsi ad una relativizzazione dei legami, l'unica cosa che non mi torna del tutto del discorso riportato da Brunetta è quello relativo ai 30 anni.....


Era la tizia che si abboffava nel tavolo vicino che diceva che dopo i trent'anni non si può credere che non si tradirà e non si verrà traditi.


----------



## perplesso (30 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era la tizia che si abboffava nel tavolo vicino che diceva che dopo i trent'anni non si può credere che non si tradirà e non si verrà traditi.


eh appunto, non ho capito perchè il tana libera tutti scatti proprio a 30 anni


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> eh appunto, non ho capito perchè il tana libera tutti scatti proprio a 30 anni


Sabato torno e se c'è la invito qui


----------



## perplesso (30 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sabato torno e se c'è la invito qui


guarda che ti prendo in parola


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> guarda che ti prendo in parola


Mi offri il brunch? :carneval:


----------



## perplesso (30 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi offri il brunch? :carneval:


va bene


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> va bene


:up:


----------



## Lostris (30 Agosto 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Rapporti che funzionano ce ne sono a iosa.
> 
> Rapporti che funzionano dove due si bastano sono moooooolto più rari.
> 
> Buscopann


Lo immagino. 

Per quello mi son sentita di aggiungere anche la seconda specifica.. perché dire che un rapporto "funziona" non esclude il tradimento.. dato che dipende da quali sono i parametri di valutazione.

Le cose più rare hanno sempre un valore più alto.


----------



## danny (31 Agosto 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Lo immagino.
> 
> Per quello mi son sentita di aggiungere anche la seconda specifica.. perché dire che un rapporto "funziona" non esclude il tradimento.. dato che dipende da quali sono i parametri di valutazione.
> 
> *Le cose più rare hanno sempre un valore più alto*.


Ricordo una discussione tempo fa con collezionisti a proposito di questo.
Ci si chiedeva come mai certi oggetti rarissimi, in certi casi pezzi unici,  avessero meno valore di altri che avevano una disponibilità superiore.
"E' il desiderio che stabilisce il valore".
La stessa ragione per cui vecchie Fiat 124 oramai rarefatte valgono sicuramente molto meno di vecchie Porsche 911 disponibili sul mercato in numero superiore perché rottamate in quantità esigua.
Non è detto allo stesso modo che la fedeltà in una coppia abbia un valore più alto in virtù della sua rarità o perlomeno che questo valore sia apprezzato più di altri.
Lo è probabilmente in conseguenza di altre aspettative (stabilità, sicurezza economica, etc.), ma quando queste vengono soddisfatte credo che sia abbastanza frequente cedere a ragionamenti come quelli ascoltati al bar, che sono probabilmente una dichiarazione di intenti.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ricordo una discussione tempo fa con collezionisti a proposito di questo.
> Ci si chiedeva come mai certi oggetti rarissimi, in certi casi pezzi unici,  avessero meno valore di altri che avevano una disponibilità superiore.
> "E' il desiderio che stabilisce il valore".
> La stessa ragione per cui vecchie Fiat 124 oramai rarefatte valgono sicuramente molto meno di vecchie Porsche 911 disponibili sul mercato in numero superiore perché rottamate in quantità esigua.
> ...


Ho letto tre volte ma non ho capito


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'altro giorno ero in un bellissimo locale a fare un brunch con mia figlia (chiarisco la situazione perché non sono state cose a tarda ora dopo troppi drink) e nel tavolo vicino, non vicinissimo, c'erano quattro ragazze, più una mamma, che mangiavano e parlavano.
> La conclusione a cui sono arrivate è stata "...dopo i trent'anni figurati se credo alla fedeltà. Ci sono troppe persone con cui si può tradire. Che senso ha farne una tragedia?! Si sta insieme, poi ci saranno anche altri o altre. Che vuoi che sia?"
> Ho avuto la tentazione di alzarmi, avvicinarmi e di proporre loro l'iscrizione qui per illustrare  questa visione serena delle relazioni e del tradimento.
> Per una volta mi sono trattenuta.
> Che ne pensate?


a me è capitato invece un tizio nel tavolo vicino in una gelateria, che sosteneva il matrimonio a tempo, ogni 5 anni accettare o recedere.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a me è capitato invece un tizio nel tavolo vicino in una gelateria, che sosteneva il matrimonio a tempo, ogni 5 anni accettare o recedere.


Questo lo sostiene anche la mia avvocata. :facepalm: controproducente per gli avvocati.


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo lo sostiene anche la mia avvocata. :facepalm: controproducente per gli avvocati.


 chissà forse sarebbe il bene per molte coppie, una pausa di valutazione.
Sarebbero finiti divorzi e separazioni, tutto molto più consapevole e ordinato.


----------



## trilobita (31 Agosto 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a me è capitato invece un tizio nel tavolo vicino in una gelateria, che sosteneva il matrimonio a tempo, ogni 5 anni accettare o recedere.


Buono.
Io lo migliorerei,visto che la crisi è del settimo anno,contratto con scadenza settennale,ma senza possibilità di ricandidarsi....


----------



## danny (31 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho letto tre volte ma non ho capito


Siamo sicuri che il modello di coppia in cui la fedeltà viene rispettata (alquanto raro, sembrerebbe) sia veramente desiderato dalla maggior parte delle persone?
E se fosse vero il contrario?


----------



## perplesso (31 Agosto 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Siamo sicuri che il modello di coppia in cui la fedeltà viene rispettata (alquanto raro, sembrerebbe) sia veramente desiderato dalla maggior parte delle persone?
> E se fosse vero il contrario?


mediamente le persone cercano qualcuno a cui puoi voltare le spalle senza timore di essere accoltellato.   o di essere abbandonato.

ti ricordi cosa chiede Caruso Pascoski alla moglie prima di uscire di casa la mattina?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> mediamente le persone cercano qualcuno a cui *puoi voltare le spalle senza timore di essere accoltellato.   o di essere abbandonato.*
> 
> ti ricordi cosa chiede Caruso Pascoski alla moglie prima di uscire di casa la mattina?


Almeno...


----------



## danny (31 Agosto 2017)

Questo è quello che si desidera dall'altra persona.
Anche la fedeltà altrui è auspicabile quando ci si sposa.
Ma quanti di noi aderiscono a questa visione con la stessa intensità e con la stessa convinzione che si auspica che il partner abbia durante l'intero corso della vita matrimoniale?
Alla fine il modello a cui tendiamo non è forse più ancora una proiezione dei nostri desideri che qualcosa in cui veramente ci riconosciamo?
Prova ne è che si può tradire e contemporaneamente desiderare la fedeltà dal partner.
Se le cose stanno in linea di massima così, perché stupirsi delle frasi ascoltate al bar?
Bisognerebbe comprendere prima cosa vogliamo da noi stessi per dedurre quali valori riusciremo a condividere nella coppia.


----------



## danny (31 Agosto 2017)

... che poi... la questione dei valori fa spesso capolino.
Ma a quali valori facciamo riferimento?
Quelli cristiani? 
Ma io come ateo posso riconoscermi nei valori di una religione?
E uno scintoista o un ebreo potrà aderire ai valori di un'altra religione?
Per essere condivisi da tutti i valori dovrebbero essere laici o non avere alcun riferimento ad alcuna religione, perlomeno in uno stato laico.
I valori dell'illuminismo?
Ma possiamo ancora riferirci a qualcosa che ha secoli sulle spalle e ha preceduto l'era atomica, la globalizzazione, gli aeroplani e le navi cargo e non fa parte neppure del passato di tanti di noi?
La fedeltà un tempo era afferibile all'onore, un valore di cui si è persa la memoria e che ora viene solo associato all'abolizione di una famosa legge che giustificava gli omicidi in suo nome.
Ma l'onore era anche altro, però in altri tempi.
Allora cosa oggi fa ritenere la fedeltà ancora apprezzabile?
Qualcosa che la renda più forte di qualsiasi desiderio o sentimento possa nascere negli anni a venire verso qualcuno che incontreremo per caso ma che suscitera' in noi una determinata risposta alla domanda "Perché no?"...
Il nostro interesse, una specie di do ut des?
Io rinuncio a altre storie affinché tu rinunci in ugual misura?
Questo non è valore ma interesse personale.
Siamo sicuri di avere ancora dei valori da proporre o, in certi casi, da contrapporre?
Con questa visione delle cose ritengo assolutamente coerente il discorso delle signore al bar.
Si è fedeli finché si può esserlo, dopo liberi tutti.
Per quale motivo dovrebbe andare diversamente?
Ne abbiamo di davvero convincenti?


----------



## Foglia (1 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Siamo sicuri che il modello di coppia in cui la fedeltà viene rispettata (alquanto raro, sembrerebbe) sia veramente desiderato dalla maggior parte delle persone?
> E se fosse vero il contrario?


Se fosse vero il contrario le quattro amiche al bar, tanto per iniziare, avrebbero avuto vicino i rispettivi mariti / compagni.

E mi sembra riduttivo condurre tutto ad una scala di valori, come fossero scissi dai bisogni.


----------



## Lostris (1 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> ... che poi... la questione dei valori fa spesso capolino.
> Ma a quali valori facciamo riferimento?
> Quelli cristiani?
> Ma io come ateo posso riconoscermi nei valori di una religione?
> ...


Finché si _vuole_.

Sul discorso dei valori, non saprei... credo che quando una religione se ne fa baluardo non ci metta il copyright.. quindi io, atea, interiorizzo determinati principi anche a prescindere.
Certo il contesto sociale e l'educazione famigliare hanno un bel peso.

Il legame che tu citi, fedeltà-onore, era un connubio i cui diritti ricadevano sull'uomo e i doveri esclusivamente sulla donna, del resto c'era il punto della riconoscibilità della discendenza, e la fedeltà femminile è fondamentale per evitare dubbi in tal senso.

Oggi ci sarebbero le possibilità per definire e "personalizzare" il patto relazionale tra due persone in modo più aderente ai propri valori e attitudini, quindi un po' non mi spiego perché la maggioranza ci infili, tra le altre cose, la fedeltà, per poi puntualmente disattenderla.

E sono una che l'ha fatto e che è ben lontana da darsi tutte le risposte.

Io credo che ci siano più fattori. 
Il più pesante potrebbe essere il fatto che oggi manca sempre più l'attitudine all'impegno e al sacrificio, si preferisce il beneficio immediato. Pensare di vivere un amore "vero", di bastarsi ecc ecc piace più o meno a tutti.. l'idea che dopo ci debba sbattere e che è probabile si debba rinunciare a "cose" per tenerlo vivo piace un po' meno.

Il vizio iniziale potrebbe essere quello di pensare che amare l'altra persona sia sufficiente a rendere facili le cose e che su queste basi non costituisca una fatica tenere fede alle promesse iniziali. Col cavolo.

Non si è più capaci di vedere il beneficio domani nel rinunciare a qualcosa che può darci un brivido oggi. 

Una volta si riparavano le cose, se ne aveva maggior cura.. e non era solo perché non si aveva la possibilità di averne di nuove, era anche perché si dava loro un valore diverso.. Oggi si buttano via e si cambiano. Spesso anche le relazioni.

poi forse non è che ci sia un giusto e uno sbagliato nel modo di vivere i rapporti...  quando c'è trasparenza.


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Settembre 2017)

*essere fedeli alle promesse (ma a tutte)*

_Art. 143 - Diritti e doveri reciproci dei coniugi
Con il matrimonio il marito e la moglie acquistano gli stessi diritti e assumono i medesimi doveri.
Dal matrimonio deriva l'obbligo reciproco alla fedeltà, all'assistenza morale e materiale, alla collaborazione nell'interesse della famiglia e alla coabitazione.
Entrambi i coniugi sono tenuti, ciascuno in relazione alle proprie sostanze e alla propria capacità di lavoro professionale o casalingo, a contribuire ai bisogni della famiglia.
Art. 144 - Indirizzo della vita familiare e residenza della famiglia
I coniugi concordano tra loro l'indirizzo della vita familiare e fissano la residenza della famiglia secondo le esigenze di entrambi e quelle preminenti della famiglia stessa.
A ciascuno dei coniugi spetta il potere di attuare l'indirizzo concordato.
Art. 147 - Doveri verso i figli.
Il matrimonio impone ad ambedue i coniugi l'obbligo di mantenere, istruire ed educare la prole tenendo conto delle capacità, dell'inclinazione naturale e delle aspirazioni dei figli._


----------



## danny (1 Settembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Finché si _vuole_.
> 
> 
> Una volta si riparavano le cose, se ne aveva maggior cura.. e non era solo perché non si aveva la possibilità di averne di nuove, era anche perché si dava loro un valore diverso.. Oggi si buttano via e si cambiano. Spesso anche le relazioni.
> ...


Finché si può, in molti casi.
Io do già per scontato che (prima o poi) tutti vogliono e desiderano altre storie nella vita oltre a quella con la persona che si è sposata.
Finché si _può_, si reggono queste spinte, che impongono un sacrificio.
Non tutte le persone hanno la capacità di "sacrificare" parti di sé per gli altri.
C'entra la volontà ma anche la forza.
Con l'uso del verbo potere voglio proprio indicare queste mancanza di forza che rende pesante affrontare il sacrificio e fa sì che l'individuo resti solo a fare i conti con la sua volontà.
Da dove deriva questa nostra intrinseca debolezza?
Non abbiamo probabilmente più appigli, fossero anche solo il timore di peccare o di un giudizio divino.
Dando un senso esclusivamente o sostanzialmente finito alla nostra vita abbiamo caricato la nostra volontà in maniera insostenibile.
Ogni atto dipende solo da noi. Ma le spinte che influenzano ogni nostra decisione sono molteplici e in maggioranza volte a definire ulteriormente una centralità dell'io.
Per questo tendiamo a scaricare le responsabilità sugli altri, a trovare giustificazioni, vie di fuga.
E tutto questo diventa solo un modo per assolverci, tutti quanti, senza cambiare sostanzialmente lo stato delle cose, mantenendo un sustrato di visioni del passato che hanno perso in gran parte la loro spinta.
Forse può andare solo così, non può funzionare diversamente, forse è realmente (e finalmente) nella natura delle cose e soprattutto dell'uomo che vada così.


----------



## Lostris (1 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Finché si può, in molti casi.
> Io do già per scontato che (prima o poi) tutti vogliono e desiderano altre storie nella vita oltre a quella con la persona che si è sposata.
> Finché si _può_, si reggono queste spinte, che impongono un sacrificio.
> *Non tutte le persone hanno la capacità di "sacrificare" parti di sé per gli altri.*
> ...


Ma è anche questo concetto che secondo me non è corretto.. il pensare che si è fedeli per l'altro.
In realtà è il noi che si tutela, quindi qualcosa di cui si fa parte.

Per assurdo la propensione al sacrificio è sempre meno anche per quello che riguarda noi stessi.. si vuole sempre di più mentre si è disposti a "dare" sempre meno.


----------



## danny (1 Settembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma è anche questo concetto che secondo me non è corretto.. il pensare che si è fedeli per l'altro.
> *In realtà è il noi che si tutela, quindi qualcosa di cui si fa parte.
> *
> Per assurdo la propensione al sacrificio è sempre meno anche per quello che riguarda noi stessi.. si vuole sempre di più mentre si è disposti a "dare" sempre meno.


Bisogna averne coscienza, però.


----------



## ipazia (1 Settembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma è anche questo concetto che secondo me non è corretto.. il pensare che si è fedeli per l'altro.
> In realtà *è il noi* che si tutela, quindi qualcosa di cui si fa parte.
> 
> Per assurdo la propensione al sacrificio è sempre meno anche per quello che riguarda noi stessi.. si vuole sempre di più mentre si è disposti a "dare" sempre meno.


Di "cosa" è composto il noi? 

Ovviamente parlo per me e sempre e solo per me e le mie esperienze e vissuti. 

Io non ho mai potuto, proprio potuto rimanere fedele all'altro. (non parlo necessariamente di fedeltà sessuale eh, anzi). 

Ad un certo punto mi sono sempre trovata di fronte al bivio per cui o sceglievo l'altro (con tutto quel che c'è nel contenitore "altro") o sceglievo me. 

E ho sempre scelto me. 

(sempre e mai riferiti al passato). 

Mi sono resa conto che la questione "fedeltà" però è stato un falso problema. Per anni. 
Come lo è stato il tradimento. 

La questione, per quanto mi riguarda, è più profonda. 

E riguarda la fedeltà a me stessa (che si lega all'onorare me stessa, requisito senza cui io non riesco ad onorare l'altro). 
Senza questo io non trovo risposte, alternative sul lungo periodo, soddisfacenti. 
Non sono soddisfacenti le promesse, i principi e neppure i valori riconosciuti socialmente. Non mi bastano. 

A quel bivio facevo i conti con il fatto che l'altro, e il noi che scaturiva dall'interazione con quell'altro, non era un posto in cui io potevo essere me. 

E in tutto questo l'altro c'entrava molto, molto poco. 

Per dirla male, l'altro si trasformava in un errore (non uno sbaglio), proprio un errore. 
Di Riconoscimento. 

Errore mio. Ed esclusivamente mio. 

Che ricadeva pure sull'altro. 

La cosa che mi chiedo anche adesso, comunque, è come quegli altri non potessero rendersi conto dell'errore. 
Anche se glielo spiegavo tiravano dritti come linee rette muovendosi su basi che non comprendevo. 
O meglio, che comprendevo a livello di praticità (economia, cose materiali, attaccamento, etc etc), ma non comprendevo in termini più profondi. 

Mi sono sempre chiesta come potessero desiderare una persona che gli stava dicendo "guarda, questa me è l'unica che riesco a darti, ma non sono io, mancano cose fondamentali, non posso."

E la risposta era, seppur declinata in diversi modi, "ma che mi frega, io voglio te." 

Aggiungo, parlo anche da donna che ha sempre costruito relazioni a partire da indipendenza come minimo materiale. (che non è poco). 
Non ho mai voluto mettere in comune beni, miei e dell'altro. 
Condividerne gli effetti benefici sì, ma mettere in comune no. 

E anche oggi è un principio fondamentale per me. Indipendenza reciproca di sussistenza. (materiale ed emotiva.) 

Momenti di "fusione" sì (più o meno profonda), ma da cui poi si ritorna ognuno in se stesso. 

Non potrei neanche starci in una relazione in cui questo assunto non sia punto di partenza per entrambi. 
(uno dei miei autoinganni era il compiacimento per la fusione dell'altro...adesso so che il prezzo della "distanza" (declinata) è ben più abbordabile di quello della fusione, e lo pago serenamente girando largo, molto largo dalla compiacenza).


----------



## perplesso (1 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> ... che poi... la questione dei valori fa spesso capolino.
> Ma a quali valori facciamo riferimento?
> Quelli cristiani?
> Ma io come ateo posso riconoscermi nei valori di una religione?
> ...


mi pare che ne abbiamo già parlato tempo addietro, io e te.   puoi essere ateo o quello che vuoi, ma se vivi in una società informata da 2000 anni da una determinata religione, che sia il cristianesimo cattolico romano o la Divina Scuola di Hokuto, tu da quei valori, che tu voglia o meno, che ti piacciano o meno, sei influenzato.

 non esiste persona in Italia che possa dire di non avere alle spalle in qualche modo la nostra tradizione cristiana, a meno di voler essere sommerso dalle pernacchie.


----------



## danny (1 Settembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi pare che ne abbiamo già parlato tempo addietro, io e te.   puoi essere ateo o quello che vuoi, ma se vivi in una società informata da 2000 anni da una determinata religione, che sia il cristianesimo cattolico romano o la Divina Scuola di Hokuto, *tu da quei valori, che tu voglia o meno, che ti piacciano o meno, sei influenzato*.
> 
> non esiste persona in Italia che possa dire di non avere alle spalle in qualche modo la nostra tradizione cristiana, a meno di voler essere sommerso dalle pernacchie.


Sicuramente.
Ma fino a che punto?
Io ho la sensazione che abbiano progressivamente perso la loro spinta propulsiva.
La fedeltà ma anche la castità (per limitarci a quello che è inerente al tema del forum) per dire dovrebbero aver maggiore successo se quei valori vedessero realmente l'adesione di chi manifesta di crederci.


----------



## perplesso (1 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sicuramente.
> Ma fino a che punto?
> Io ho la sensazione che abbiano progressivamente perso la loro spinta propulsiva.
> La fedeltà ma anche la castità (per limitarci a quello che è inerente al tema del forum) per dire dovrebbero aver maggiore successo se quei valori vedessero realmente l'adesione di chi manifesta di crederci.


mi capita di seguire i dibattiti tra cattolici sedevacantisti, tradizionalisti e cattolici modernisti che hanno aderito al CV II

a volte ho la sensazione di leggere 2 religioni differenti.

è vero che il cattolicesimo moderno ha perso mordente e capacità di guida, basta vedere le chiese costruite negli ultimi 50 anni, sono di una bruttezza non immaginabile, se pensi a come l'architettura sacra abbia influenzato la cultura e l'arte almeno fino al XIX secolo.

e io condivido la critica che i tradizionalisti cattolici fanno ai modernisti, ovvero che nessuno o quasi dei preti moderni aderisce davvero ai valori che dovrebbe predicare.  se poi penso ai preti barricaderi, mi viene veramente da chiedermi ma questi i voti che li hanno presi a fare?


----------

